# Asus Chromebook 300M cannot recover OS system



## hame55 (Jul 12, 2017)

Asus Chromebook 300M

Prepared flash drive media for OS recovery three times properly according to Asus tech support for recovery. Will not download on machine. Screen says "recovery in progress" for a 24 hours time frame. Asus says it is probably the SSD drive. I need to know for sure before replacing it. Here is a screen shot attached with recovery info. 

I need to determine if this is a hardware or software problem. I have been on this for several weeks.


----------



## XeoNoX (Jul 26, 2017)

i shouldnt recommend this, you shouldnt have much to worry about....just go to bestbuy and buy a ssd and if it works it works and if you still get problems return the ssd to bestbuy or a local retailer that has a good return policy. costco has excellent return policies. no need to give them details of what u did with it, just be like i didnt need it.


----------

